

Pivotal Labs: Talks - Diaspora - mrduncan
http://pivotallabs.com/talks/107-diaspora

======
alttab
Unless the open-source drop blows a huge hole in Facebook, this was a story
that got a lot of attention and its sad that they would continue to spend
their time developing it. The original shock and gasping at the open graph is
done. Everyone has kinda moved on. FB has added places, we have other things
to worry about.

I wonder what they are going to do with all that unspent money.

------
chrisduesing
The video is a very detailed presentation of what the Diaspora guys have been
up to, complete with code samples.

It is a much more interestig project now that there is more than just a bunch
of promises being made. I am looking forward to checking out the code dump on
github.

